# DNF'd



## Sharky (20 May 2015)

Well, over the years, I've packed only a few times. Sometimes mechanical problems, punctures, cramp but tonight, packed after about 2 mins! It had been raining, but at 7:15, when we were about to start, the skies blackened and the rain started again. Off number 9, I got under way, then rain turned to freezing hail. Straight into my face and bare arms. Felt like pellets from an air rifle. Lasted for about 30 seconds then just had to stop. Tried to shelter, then rode back. By now there was a stream of water where the road had been. On the way back, joined by another 4 or 5 riders, who had all packed. The early starters did get round, with I think someone doing a 23.

Then back at the car, freezing and shivering, the rain eased and even sunshine started peeping through the cloud, but for me it was an early finish and home to a warm cuppa.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2015)

Three times in total, one a 50 mile TT when I had just had enough because I was riding like a dog, a 25 when spokes in my back wheel started breaking and a road race when my chain derailed twice in about 100 yards on the first lap.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 May 2015)

I bailed out less than a mile into a 
10 miler a couple of months ago when my handlebars suddenly dropped 90 degrees and I ended up in a superman position.


----------



## screenman (21 May 2015)

Once on the start line of a 50, the starter said go I pulled on the bars and the long bolt down the quill stem snapped. I heard it go and saw the top of the bolt fly out, luckily.


----------



## Sharky (21 May 2015)

I had a mechanical failure once when I should have packed, but carried on. I was late getting to the start, so just jumped on the bike and was pushed off. On this bike, I had Simplex gears, the ones with plastic gear levers on the down tubes. I was slamming it into a high gear, when the lever broke and the broken bit went into my hand, causing quite a deep wound. It also left the bike in the top gear, which was probably around a 100". But I was young and struggled on and some how got round.


----------

